# PhD (magyar kiejtés)



## Encolpius

Helló, most hallottam először magyarul a PhD-t és megdöbbentem, mert a professzor úr ""péhádé"-nek ejtette. Ez a gyakori? 
Hogy ejtitek? 

A/ péhádé
B/ píejcsdí (itt Prágában, persze "csehül", így ejtjük)

Köszönöm. Enco.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Ez a gyakori?
> Hogy ejtitek?


Szerintem mindkettő előfordul. 
Angol szakos barátaimmal a "píéjcsdít" használom, másokkal inkább a "péhádét".


----------



## francisgranada

Szerintem "péhádé" a természetes, ha magyarul beszélünk ...

Más szóval, miért kellene a latin *Ph*_ilosophiae *D*octor_ kifejezés rövidítését a magyar nyelvben pont angolul kiejteni? ....

(Persze, értem a mai trendeket, stb..., de nem mindennel tudok spontán egyetérteni)


----------



## Encolpius

Miért, szlovákul is péhádé? Azt hittem, angol rövidítés.


----------



## numerator

Szlovákul általában píejcsdí, de pöhödö-nek is hallottam már. Péhádénak, azt hiszem, még nem.


----------



## Zsanna

Az én egyetemi (de nem angol szakos, hanem pl. orvosi, gyógyszerész vagy egyéb, tudományos szakos) ismerőseim péhádének ejtik. (Emiatt én is általában így ejtem.)


----------



## Encolpius

Nagyon érdekes. Jó lenne tudni, hogy van ez más nyelvekben.


----------

